# Used camera deal



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I am offered a used mini Sea Snake with a CS6 (451430). I used it yesterday and it seemed to work well.
There are scratches on the light lens. In addition it comes with an empty reel.

He says the reel is a 14063. It has six led's. I see one dealer lists this having 30 led's?
It is not self leveling (or it's broke).

All this for $4,00.00

Good deal?


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

The CS6 with batteries is almost $2K new, and those are not common to find used yet. 

The camera head is probably older , but most minis and big reels have six white LED's . I think only the newer micros and the RM200 have the 30 LED pattern . What color is the pushrod? How much is left ? Minis ce with 200, so if there is less , then it has been retermed . Be careful with older pushrods . They get limp eventually . Pull out all the rod and see how it lays. If in good shape it should lay relatively straight. The limper it gets , the waiver it will look when stretched out. 

A new pushrod will cost your another $2K 

Is there a transmitter sonde? That is a huge loss of there is not. The transmitter is half the battle with the camera


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Screw it, a new camera seems like the best bet.

The search is on


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Not to state the obvious but a used camera is always a crap shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nqizq23 (Sep 11, 2015)

Phần mềm Uc web lướt web Uc browser cho mobile đang được rất nhiều người dùng ưu thích và sử dụng hôm nay tôi xin giới thiệu với các bạn phiên bản uc web mới nhất hay còn gọi là Uc bowrser 9.1 . *Tai Uc Browser 9.1* - phiên bản mới nhất của trình duyệt web uc browser với những cải tiến mới như tăng tốc download, nén trang, nén RAM, tiết kiệm lưu lượng, fix. Tải uc browser 9.1 về cho điện thoại của bạn ngay thôi. Uc browser 9.1 lướt wap/web tốc đọ tăng 50% so với Uc browser phiên bản cũ.Uc browser 9.1 có hàng ngàn chức năng mới,không chỉ đơn thuần lướt wap tốc độ cao mà còn xem được phim clip trực tuyến như máy tính.Uc browser 9.1 đang hót trên thế giới mạng,bạn hãy tải ngay Uc browser 9.1 về máy để tận hưởng.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

nqizq23 said:


> Phần mềm Uc web lướt web Uc browser cho mobile đang được rất nhiều người dùng ưu thích và sử dụng hôm nay tôi xin giới thiệu với các bạn phiên bản uc web mới nhất hay còn gọi là Uc bowrser 9.1 . *Tai Uc Browser 9.1* - phiên bản mới nhất của trình duyệt web uc browser với những cải tiến mới như tăng tốc download, nén trang, nén RAM, tiết kiệm lưu lượng, fix. Tải uc browser 9.1 về cho điện thoại của bạn ngay thôi. Uc browser 9.1 lướt wap/web tốc đọ tăng 50% so với Uc browser phiên bản cũ.Uc browser 9.1 có hàng ngàn chức năng mới,không chỉ đơn thuần lướt wap tốc độ cao mà còn xem được phim clip trực tuyến như máy tính.Uc browser 9.1 đang hót trên thế giới mạng,bạn hãy tải ngay Uc browser 9.1 về máy để tận hưởng.


Shut your face.


----------



## nqizq23 (Sep 11, 2015)

Từ khi gameshow truyền hình mang tên Hugo xuất hiện ở Việt Nam, nó đã tạo nên một cơn bão mang tên chú lùn đáng yêu Hugo nổi tiếng khắp giang san và cuộn hàng triệu người xem ở đủ mọi lứa tuổi. Mỗi ngày thống kê có hàng ngàn cuộc gọi đến tổng đài trả lời câu hỏi đố vui hàng tuần hay tham dự thử thách cùng chương trình. Chú lùn Hugo từ bao giờ đã “nổi danh” trong tiềm thức của mọi người và trở nên nhân vật chẳng thể thiếu trong lịch trình xem hoạt hình của các bé thiếu nhi. *Tai Game Hugo Retro Mania* sở hữu 1 lối chơi vui nhộn và gần giống so với những gì TV-show cùng tên biểu thị. Trong game, bạn sẽ điều khiển “chiến binh” Hugo vượt qua những cạm bẫy hiểm nguy, gã cá sấu khổng lồ Don Croco và mụ phù thủy Scylla ác độc. Bối cảnh trò chơi diễn ra bên trong 1 hầm mỏ bỏ hoang, nơi mà người vợ xinh đẹp của Hugo bị bắt cóc.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Bạn có thể để lại bây giờ.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Tell em to post an intro chonkie.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

No need for an intro, the two links are for mobile games. I told them to leave in my first post.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Call AJ Coleman, every so often they get a batch of used systems that they go over and resell. Otherwise in my opinion they will give you the best price when it comes to a new camera system.


----------



## dallasplumbob (Sep 27, 2015)

*maybe this will work*

I have a micro-reel color with a ca-300 color display that has been used less than 10x that I will sell for $3k plus $75.oo shipping with insurance


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Bạn có thể để lại bây giờ.



Literally......the greatest thing I've seen all day...(hat tip to you sir)


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

nqizq23 said:


> Phần mềm Uc web lướt web Uc browser cho mobile đang được rất nhiều người dùng ưu thích và sử dụng hôm nay tôi xin giới thiệu với các bạn phiên bản uc web mới nhất hay còn gọi là Uc bowrser 9.1 . *Tai Uc Browser 9.1* - phiên bản mới nhất của trình duyệt web uc browser với những cải tiến mới như tăng tốc download, nén trang, nén RAM, tiết kiệm lưu lượng, fix. Tải uc browser 9.1 về cho điện thoại của bạn ngay thôi. Uc browser 9.1 lướt wap/web tốc đọ tăng 50% so với Uc browser phiên bản cũ.Uc browser 9.1 có hàng ngàn chức năng mới,không chỉ đơn thuần lướt wap tốc độ cao mà còn xem được phim clip trực tuyến như máy tính.Uc browser 9.1 đang hót trên thế giới mạng,bạn hãy tải ngay Uc browser 9.1 về máy để tận hưởng.


Dude...you nailed it. It makes complete sense now...


----------

